# gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!



## dennis1988 (14. Februar 2009)

*gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

suche eine stink normale tv karte mit der ich einfach nur über meinen pc fernseh schauen kann.... fernbedienung wäre nicht schlecht und aufnehmen wäre auch ganz cool obwohl ich des auch nicht unbedingt brauche...

wir haben einen ganz normalen kabel anschluss... 
so 50 € wäre ich bereit auszugeben...


vielen dank !!


----------



## dennis1988 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

kennt den keiner eine gute tv karte ??
preis kann auch bisschen höher sein
hab mir gerade passend  dazu schon einen benq e2200hd gekauft !!

bitte !!


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Dann komm mal etwas mehr aus dem Quark. 
"Normaler Kabelanschluss". Das bedeutet? Analog TV, DVB-C -> Digital TV (ÖR), Digital TV (grundverschlüsselt), Premiere. Was willst du sehen? Was solls sein? PCI-Karte, USB-Gerät/Stick etc.


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ja, das wäre erstmal wichtig zu erfahren, sonst kauf die aus meinem Verkaufsthread 
Die kann Aufnehmen und DVB-t  *werbung mach*


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Und kostet nur 5 € *preis drück*


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und kostet nur 5 € *preis drück*




Hey...du versaust es mir, er hat doch nen fuffi


----------



## dennis1988 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

okay dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal analog tv... 
ich will einfach nur die ganz normalen standart fernseh sender schauen...
pro7.. usw....

kenn mich da net so gut aus

der runde anschluss eben mit dem zapfen in der mitte kenne keinen anderen....

also eig was stink normales... mit fernbedienung wäre cool...

thanks.


----------



## dennis1988 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

und noch was hab dann bald 2 bildschirme einmal 22" und 19"
geht des das ich auf einem fernseh schaue und auf dem anderen zb zocken kann.... oder im internet surfen ???

(ati 4870)

thanks..


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Du wirst ja wohl noch raus bekommen können ob ihr eine Antenne(dafür hab ich eine Karte übrig), eine Schüssel(dafür auch) oder garnichts(dafür nicht) auf dem Dach habt  .

Gucken und Surfen geht. Spielen und Gucken hab ich nie Probiert da es von der Aufmerksamkeit her doch recht unpraktikabel ist.


----------



## dennis1988 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

also ich wohne in einem hochhaus...
und so viel ich weiß haben wir nichts auf dem dach....

keine schüssel und auch nichts anderes.... ich brauch keinen reciever oder sowas..... einfach kabel nei und los gehts....



naja ich zb zocken und die freudin kann ihre serien schauen !!
aber jetzt auch net so wichtig..


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Dann wohl Kabelfernsehen DVB-C. Ich zocke und schaue TV auf einem TFT  . Empfehlen kann ich die Firma TechnoTrend . Performance on your side . Super Technik, klasse Software und fast alles auch für Vista 64 bit.


----------



## dennis1988 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ah okay kannst du mir da eine empfehlen ?? 
bitte bitte !!!


----------



## emmaspapa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

In der Übersicht alles mit Kabel-C. EIne Empfehlung kann ich Dir nicht geben, ich habe DVB-S  . Aber ein Kollege hat eine für Kabel und ist auch begeistert.


----------



## dennis1988 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

also wäre ich mit der gut bedient ??http://www.technotrend.de/2915/TT-budget__C-1501.html
kostet so um die 50 euro...

oder noch jemand eine bessere idee ???

danke!


----------



## emmaspapa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Sollte ausreichen, ist auch für 64bit geeignet. Was will man mehr.


----------



## dennis1988 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

okay dann werd ich die mal nehmen danke


----------



## dennis1988 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

damit kann ich dann wirklich alle sender so wie pro 7 usw.. schauen... 

warum gibts eig... so wenige karten für dvb-c
 was haben den die meinsten über schüssel oder antenne oder was ??


----------



## OctoCore (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



dennis1988 schrieb:


> damit kann ich dann wirklich alle sender so wie pro 7 usw.. schauen...



Kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht, außer du bist an eines der seltenen Kabelnetze angeschlossen, wo noch nicht alle Sender außer den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen grundverschlüsselt sin.



> warum gibts eig... so wenige karten für dvb-c



Weil es dafür weniger Interessenten gibt als für Sat-Karten. Bei Kabel zahlt man Kabelgebühr, ist abhängig vom Netzbetreiber, hat wesentlich weniger Programme... etc...


----------



## dennis1988 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ja wie des kann ich nicht??? hab doch auch am fernsehen alle programme empfangen warum sollte ich dann nicht pro 7 ..... sat.1 am pc usw empfangen können... ???
was ist den da der unterschied ??

hab die doch jetzt schon bestellt !!
was soll ich den sonst mit der tv karte machen wollen ??


----------



## Fighter3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

dann würd ich die karte schnell stornieren, oder wenns dafür zu spät ist einfach zurückgeben, innerhalb von 14Tagen ist das kein Problem


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



dennis1988 schrieb:


> ja wie des kann ich nicht??? hab doch auch am fernsehen alle programme empfangen warum sollte ich dann nicht pro 7 ..... sat.1 am pc usw empfangen können... ???
> was ist den da der unterschied ??
> 
> hab die doch jetzt schon bestellt !!
> was soll ich den sonst mit der tv karte machen wollen ??



Keine Panik. Du hast schließlich Internet, also schau mal einfach auf die Homepage deines Kabelanbieters, da wirst du sehen, ob eine Grundverschlüsselung vorliegt.
Bis jetzt hast du alle Programme empfangen, okay. Das war aber analog, nicht digital. Digital kochen die meisten Kabelanbieter ein anderes Süppchen.

In der Wikipedia steht:
In Deutschland setzen die Kabelnetzbetreiber Unitymedia und Kabel Deutschland für die digitale Verbreitung des Free TV Privatfernsehens Grundverschlüsselung ein. Ausnahmen bilden Kabel BW sowie einiger Netzebenen-4 Betreiber.


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

aha und wie bekomme ich raus bei welchem anbieter ich bin und wo ich da nachschauen ??

nája schau nachher einfach mal vllt ist die karte ja schon da !! 
hoffe das des geht sonst kann ich sie gleich wieder zurück schicken !!


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Tja, entweder bezahlst du deinen Kabelanschluss, dann solltest du den fragen, der das Geld kassiert, oder, wenn du zur Miete wohnst, kann die Kabelgebühr schon in der Miete sein, dann fragst du deinen Vermieter. Oder du klapperst im Netz einfach die großen Kabelanbieter wie Kabel Deutschland, Unity Media etc. ab, da steht dann auch, wo sie ihre Netze haben. Vielleicht ist dein Wohnort auch dabei. Du weißt hoffentlich, wo du wohnst.


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ja des weiß ich 


also karte gekommen....
eingebaut...
sendersuchlauf....
0sender....
hmmm...
nicht mal ard und zdf oder was ?!


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sollten eigentlich immer kommen, die sind (nach meinem Wissensstand) immer unverschlüsselt.
Da ist also was faul. Die Programme, die solchen Karten beiliegen, sind auch meist für DVB-S geeignet, vergewissere dich, ob du auch die richtigen Einstellungen für DVB-C genommen hast.


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

hmmm komisch muss ich bei der karte den ci-anschluss wie bei den festplatten auch anschliessen ??


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ich hab auch irgendwie überhaupt kein empfang also sein signa

0% pegel
0%qualität


----------



## dot (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Ich hab da mal eine "dumme" Zwischenfrage. Wenn er im Moment am Fernseher alles sehen kann ohne das er eine spezielle Box dafuer nutzt, dann ist doch der Kabelanschlusz analog. DVB-C Karten sollten mit dem Signal also nichts anfangen koennen.
Oder? 


PS: DVB-S ftw


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ich check nichts mehr.... brauch ich keine dvb-c karte sondern eine dcb-s karte oder was ?


----------



## dennis1988 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die karte einstellen muss ??
frequenzen usw...


----------



## OctoCore (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



dot schrieb:


> Wenn er im Moment am Fernseher alles sehen kann ohne das er eine spezielle Box dafuer nutzt, dann ist doch der Kabelanschlusz analog. DVB-C Karten sollten mit dem Signal also nichts anfangen koennen.
> Oder?



Es gibt keinen "analogen" oder "digitalen" Kabelanschluss. Da läuft beides drüber, die digitalen Kanäle liegen nur schlicht auf anderen Frequenzen, dass ist alles.



dennis1988 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die karte einstellen muss ??
> frequenzen usw...



Keine Ahnung, es weiß ja niemand, was du für eine Karte hast. Oder (noch wichtiger) was für ein Programm.

Update: man muss natürlich etwas nach oben scrollen, dann weiß man es.


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen "analogen" oder "digitalen" Kabelanschluss. Da läuft beides drüber, die digitalen Kanäle liegen nur schlicht auf anderen Frequenzen, dass ist alles.



Hm'kay, aber die sind dann doch bestimmt verschluesselt oder? Wobei das vermutlich wieder vom Kabelanbieter abhaengt. Wenn dies so waere, dann koennte er doch mit der Karte trotzdem nichts anfangen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Yeah, so ist es, wie ich es schon etwas weiter oben schrieb.
Allerdings müsste er zumindest die ÖR wie ARD & ZDF digital empfangen können, die sind nicht verschlüsselt.


----------



## dennis1988 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ich denke ich werde die wieder zurückschicken... 
geht ja innerhalb 14 tagen richtig ?


----------



## dennis1988 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

wie kann ich die karte wieder zurückschicken..??
hab bis jetzt immer glück gehabt war nie was kaputt oder so...
musste noch nie was zurück schicken..

alles wieder verpacken so wie ich es bekommen habe... und dann wieder am damit zur post oder wie....
muss ich da irgendwas ausfüllen.. ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Meistens wird vom Shop ein Rücksendeschein mitgeliefert.
Den musst du dann nur noch ausfüllen und ab mit dem Paket zur Post.


----------



## dennis1988 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

ja so bin ich es auch gewöhnt aber da war leider keiner dabei... hab denen jetzt erstmal eine email geschickt mal schauen was da rauskommt


----------



## Jasper (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Ich such auch eine TV Karte. Ich würde auch bis 100 Euro dafür ausgeben, wenn das Ding wirklich was taugt. Ich hatte schon mal eine aber die ging irgentwie nicht -.-

Hier mein System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
4,0 GB RAM (davon 3 GB nutzbar)
ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB (Sapphire)


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Welche Empfangsart darf es denn sein?


----------



## Jasper (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Welche Empfangsart darf es denn sein?


KP... paar Vorschläge. Am besten eine mit HDTV Empfang.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Das gibt es aktuell fast ausschließlich über DVB-S2. Dafür brauchst du aber eine Satellitenschüssel.
Hast du sowas?


----------



## Jasper (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gute günstige tv karte gesucht !!*

Ne wir haben nur Kabel. Und im Wohnzimmer nen receiver.
Also ich fass noch mal zusammen, ich suche nach:

Einer guten TV Karte für den PC die,
über Kabel läuft,
(am besten) HDTV unterstützt,
eine gute Benutzeroberfläche hat,
ca. 60 bis 120 euro kostet (ich will bloß keinen Schrott!)

Ich möchte die Karte für meinen neuen Full HD Bildschrim 
(Benq E2200HD 21,5 Zoll).

Hier noch mal mein Computer:
Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
4,0 GB RAM (davon 3 GB nutzbar)
ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB (Sapphire)


Ich bitte um Vorschläge

Ich hab ma n neues Thema erstellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tv-karten/74058-hdtv-karte-gesucht.html


----------

